# xtrail 05 2.2 dci hesitation



## picclock (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi knowledgeable experts

My xtrail 2.2dci has power starvation under load, like someone turns off the fuel. No engine check light and the ECU codes I get are 4 10's which would appear to be good news. 

So the ECU thinks all is OK so I'm thinking fuel filter/pump/ or pump valves. Have a workshop manual on order, but I'm thinking if the fuel pressure is low the ECU should record and log it, consequently, I may be barking up the wrong tree.

Any other ideas, diagnoses, or polite suggestions gratefully received. 

Its been a good vehicle so far, so I'm hoping this can be resolved easily.

Many thanks

picclock


----------



## picclock (Feb 10, 2013)

*Fuel filter change*

Ok, so I have just removed the old fuel filter. The puzzling thing is that after disconnecting both hoses I was expecting diesel everywhere but both pipes are empty. The car has been standing for a few days so I don't know if this is normal or not. For anyone attempting the same thing I just undid the bulkhead nuts an inch or two above the top of the filter, 10mm socket spanner +extension in my case, disconnected a pipe which was just above the filter then removed the filter inlet and outlet hoses. There is a metal shield around the filter which really prevents any access without removal of the part. 

The filter was full of diesel, which when I emptied it out had a lot of brown fibrous material (not rust - almost the same density as the diesel oil). No water has settled out so that bodes well. 

Hopefully it will just be the brown c**p that blocked the filter which has caused the problem. 

Will test it later today.

Best Regards

picclock


----------



## picclock (Feb 10, 2013)

*Changing the xtrail 2.2 dci diesel fuel filter*

Changing the filter seems to have sorted the problem. Below is an easy guide which may help anyone else with the same issues.

Change Xtrail dci fuel filter (10mm socket spanner +extension, 11mm A/F flat spanner, Pliers and kitchen towel)

Unclip and disconnect pipe just above filter to improve access. Unclip electrical harness 1/2 way down right filter side. Unclip hose attached to front lower left of filter. Undo top fuel hose (left top) leading to engine block. Locate and remove two nuts holding bracket and filter to bulkhead/firewall (10mm socket with extension, 2" above top of filter). Move assembly off of studs and move inlet hose clip down the hose and remove filter inlet pipe. Lift filter assembly out of car and remove metal outer shield. Replace filter. Connect fuel inlet hose and reclip. Reattach outer shield (11mm spanner). Re-attach assembly to bulkhead/firewall (2x10mm nuts). Pump filter top until fuel is seen at top left hand filter outlet. Reattach top left fuel filter pipe to engine hose. Reconnect and clip pipe just above filter. Reattach wiring harness clip 1/2 way down right filter side. Reclip hose attached to front lower left of filter. Pump filter top until pump hard. Test drive and check for diesel leaks. Done !! 

Best Regards

picclock


----------

